# gbatemp is back online!



## jalaneme (Mar 15, 2008)

the hackers seriously fail lol i knew you would have a backup


----------



## laminaatplaat (Mar 15, 2008)

If there was some point to that hack... I don't get it. Maybe next time type your message in a language people can read


----------



## Costello (Mar 15, 2008)

I did have a backup, but luckily the hackers did not delete anything (making it easier for me to get the site back up)
I saved the exploit page here: http://gbatemp.net/exploit.php

They used a security breach in the wiki to be able to upload files onto the main directory of the server.
I've disabled the wiki for now, we'll upgrade to the latest version soon.


----------



## AndreXL (Mar 15, 2008)

I guess the hackers also use out site for info so nothing was deleted.


----------



## leinad (Mar 15, 2008)

damn those boys whose have too much free time...
http://www.zone-h.org/component/option,com...facer,ZoRRoKiN/


----------



## bluebright (Mar 15, 2008)

what a bunch of cool dudes.

I like how they didn't wreck the place, they more just broke into our house and rummaged through our fridge. And then they changed the locks on the doors.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 15, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> If there was some point to that hack... I don't get it. Maybe next time type your message in a language people can read



i don't get it either, pretty pointless


----------



## SimpleSimon08 (Mar 15, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> laminaatplaat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe they can't afford a Wii so have to get their kicks elsewhere.


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 15, 2008)

Hmm, I never noticed this. I was probably sleeping at the time.


----------



## Omgwtfisthat (Mar 15, 2008)

search 'defaced by zorrokin' on google and look at the results  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think they were trying to get a message across about israel. 
' Stop the israel!If don't anything I HaCKeD ;=) '

Stop Israel or i'll hack any/everything ?


----------



## juicy_mokro (Mar 15, 2008)

it was turkish i think they where talking about israel


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 15, 2008)

Omgwtfisthat said:
			
		

> search 'defaced by zorrokin' on google and look at the results
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy damn, he's hacked alot of places. He is not a good one though if GbaTemp got their stuff back up easily. Damn Hackers suck.


----------



## Rytram (Mar 15, 2008)

Someone attacked psx scene too... It's getting annoying.


----------



## Kellicros (Mar 15, 2008)

http://zorrokin.wordpress.com/



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hi my name ZoRRoKiN, i like hack site!



*shrugs*


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 15, 2008)

stop the israel what? what does he mean i wonder? *stop the israel or i will blow up gbatemp terrorist style LMAO*



			
				Kellicros said:
			
		

> http://zorrokin.wordpress.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it seems he has the IQ of 10 year old child.


----------



## Astudz (Mar 15, 2008)

i think ZoRRoKiN is a pretty cool guy, he hacks sites and doesnt afraids of anyfin


----------



## gorillazfan1210 (Mar 15, 2008)

http://iyisay.com/

This was the site that was linked to when it was hacked - they've hacked over 30,000 sites.


----------



## RaiDesu (Mar 15, 2008)

He's a horrible cracker. Just giving out his own info like that.

Crackers are horrible anyway. Now hackers, hackers have ethics.

EDIT: I would caution against going to any of their sites. Probably has a few browser exploits running.


----------



## jamiewa (Mar 15, 2008)

It would probably be wise to let everyone know by email the site was hacked and they should change their passwords, as well as remind them not to use the same password here as their email, or anywhere else.


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 15, 2008)

Can anyone translate that text at the bottom of the exploit page?


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 15, 2008)

the hackers seriously fail lol i knew you would have a backup


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 15, 2008)

RaiDesu said:
			
		

> EDIT: I would caution against going to any of their sites. Probably has a few browser exploits running.



yes i would advice anyone to not click on the links unless you have a firewall and virus scanner installed.


----------



## stephenophof (Mar 15, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Can anyone translate that text at the bottom of the exploit page?
> 
> This is what I get when I use machine translation (Turkish to English):
> 
> QUOTEEy zahit wine action invention ?nsan ol world this world mortal Capacity permitted naehle forbidden We inside us yoktur plague. Good deed take in inside wine ?çmezsek all right düçar ? azap Thine akl?n reach this other counting Wine-shop bulduk we this perfection. Oil-lamp by night oil-lamp all right Oil-lamp in wick all right Hakk? display guide all right But blind possibility vision this carpet. You münkirsin to you forbidden almond Expectation that içesin the other world Bahs be opened Harab i bundan more Çünki riddle forbidden with toilet.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Mar 15, 2008)

But what's the use of hacking the website? To spread out this stop Israel message? They should've atleast put their text in english.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Mar 15, 2008)

Fucking lamer-core...

"I like p0rn sites"

but you don't see me forcing my opinions on other people ;P


----------



## eternity575 (Mar 15, 2008)

sorry to say.. 
but defacing is an insult to hackers everywhere.
It's the worst "hacking" around. got no meaning, especially with those lame sentences.
Hacking.. the cowards way..
Like someone said... Its like breaking into someones house, spraying graffiti, knocking down a vase, the tv and a sofa, and leave.
Oh, by the way.. "the Israel" doesn't understand "stupidish" please be more clear next time.


----------



## Rykin (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes, I came home late last night to realize that GBAtemp had been taken over by superior hacker overlords..  Only to wake up and realize it hadn't quite been taken over- they just planted their flag and walked away- then one of our admins went all "WTF is this?" pushed it over, and now we're back.


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 15, 2008)

It is just dangerous for them  ... real wizards don't mess  ... Internet is a serious thing ...


----------



## Extreme Coder (Mar 15, 2008)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> It is just dangerous for them  ... real wizards don't mess  ... Internet is a serious thing ...


http://www.internetisseriousbusiness.com/


----------



## DS64 (Mar 15, 2008)

yep, was online when it happened.


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Mar 15, 2008)

He's obviously just a script kiddie... Or else he would have control of the server... He probably just used some exploit script on the wiki.


----------



## eternity575 (Mar 15, 2008)

from his very lame blog, (hes such a brave kid giving out all his info)...
I can understand he is calling himself a "white defacer" (ROFL)... hes saying he just changes the index file on the server, and makes no other harm.
I do not know if its true.. but once again.. defacing is the lowest of the lowest.. thats my opinion


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Mar 15, 2008)

This is why I never use other people's code. I just code everything myself... Then I know if I get hacked, then it was my fault. But I don't get hacked


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Mar 15, 2008)

What a faggot. What the fuck.

When I took a screencap, the embedded flash said 31.109. I'm guessing that means either I was visitor #31,109 to the hacked index, or that's the number of sites they've defaced.


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Mar 15, 2008)

Meh, when I saw the defacing on the index last night, I sent them 10,000 spoofed referring addresses to their script(They had a JavaScript on that page that would collect referring addresses), so now they have Your_Mom_0 up to Your_Mom_10000 as referrers.


----------



## Dylan (Mar 15, 2008)

made my night even more boring trying to read turkish


----------



## Shuny (Mar 15, 2008)

Costello, you should delete the exploit page, it collects cookie data :/


----------



## maddoglewis (Mar 16, 2008)

Does anyone know when the wiki section will be back online?


----------



## Costello (Mar 19, 2008)

The wiki section is being worked on now. Samutz will perform the upgrade shortly, we're hoping to get it back online soon.


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 19, 2008)

Shuny said:
			
		

> Costello, you should delete the exploit page, it collects cookie data :/



Does it really? ofuckofuckofuck


----------



## Mewgia (Mar 19, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Shuny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was costello's plan all along!


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 15, 2008)

the hackers seriously fail lol i knew you would have a backup


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 19, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does he really need an exploit page to see our passwords? >.>


----------



## Costello (Mar 19, 2008)

enough with all the BS now.

The wiki is back online!


----------

